# Best Headphone in budget



## TechPlex (Jul 14, 2011)

Friends I need your help to buy a good Headphone set with *durable* mic. My budget is 450-600 Rupees. I need a good body too. The sound should be with bass.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

soundmagic pl11 @ 565 (Best In Your Budget)
Theitdepot - SoundMagic PL11 In-Ear-Headphone


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry! I forgot to mention that I don't want those mini headsets. I will be using the unit heavily. So I need big ones.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 15, 2011)

those will be much more comfortable than *ANY* "big ones" at your budget.

anyway, its your ears that will take a beating, so man up and get "big ones"


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Good headset with mic at your budget- *Logitech ClearChat Premium PC Headset* @Rs 650/-


----------



## mitraark (Jul 15, 2011)

I use iBall Rocky , they cost me Rs 325 , i'm no expert but i think you'll be impressed by them. Clear sound , definitive thump , and quite rugged.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Good headset with mic at your budget- *Logitech ClearChat Premium PC Headset* @Rs 650/-



I have these. They are almost dead now, within a year. There seems to a loose connection causing one of the speakers to black out quite often. The volume knob is a complete mess, touching it will cause the headphones to stop producing sound. 

IMO the volume knob on the headsets shouldn't be fiddled with. Instead using the desktop controls will prolong the life. Read the same in many forums.

Apart from that, they produce good sound and are moderately confortable and good for video chatting.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

I am also using this till now without any problem.Logitech has also 3years replacement warranty.But Op can choose any other model as stated by *mitraark* if he wants


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I have these. They are almost dead now, within a year. There seems to a loose connection causing one of the speakers to black out quite often. The volume knob is a complete mess, touching it will cause the headphones to stop producing sound.
> 
> IMO the volume knob on the headsets shouldn't be fiddled with. Instead using the desktop controls will prolong the life. Read the same in many forums.
> 
> Apart from that, they produce good sound and are moderately confortable and good for video chatting.


Lets see if I can break the slider of my siberia, its built like a tank


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Give me your tank, i will break into pcs.  if you want


----------



## Sarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Tenida said:


> I am also using this till now without any problem.Logitech has also 3years replacement warranty.But Op can choose any other model as stated by *mitraark* if he wants



Damn! Now where is my bill. Both my headphones are under warranty but I don't have their bills. 

I have faced the same problem with many other headphones with an inbuilt volume rocker/dial. They malfunction and cause a break in connection leading to poor reception.
Either that or I am too rough in handling them.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

^^Yes bill is very essential for RMAed any product.

For voice and video call any headphone from brand like Logitech/Creative/Microsoft is good.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Talking about these right*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Snapbucket/05b4b67f-orig.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes.I have this headphone.Purchased at Rs 650/-


----------



## Sarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I spent Rs.885/-. You have them for 3 years?

If so OP can get them. They sound good for the price.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

No not three years just 8 months has passed.Till now it performs really good.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Mine must be dying of misuse then. I don't remember using it much though. Do you use the volume controls of the headset?

I think he should get this then, hoping I haven't scared him away from these. They sound good and are pretty good for video conferencing. I've used it more for games and music though.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes.Use it frequently when needed.Its good *OP* can buy this headset eye closed.


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 15, 2011)

Listen Pals, I am miles away from video chats. Now I wanted those for Gaming, Movies and music. What say?


----------



## Sarath (Jul 15, 2011)

^That is exactly what I used mine for. But if you are looking for one without a mike then you have to look elsewhere.


----------



## rajsanand (Dec 27, 2013)

Sarath said:


> I have these. They are almost dead now, within a year. There seems to a loose connection causing one of the speakers to black out quite often. The volume knob is a complete mess, touching it will cause the headphones to stop producing sound.
> 
> IMO the volume knob on the headsets shouldn't be fiddled with. Instead using the desktop controls will prolong the life. Read the same in many forums.
> 
> Apart from that, they produce good sound and are moderately confortable and good for video chatting.



Absolutely true. I don't which model I have of Logitech H 250 I purchased exactly 1 year ago. Some 3 months ago it started giving me the same problem.
It seems they are using a cheap "gum" on the soldered parts. This will cause soldering to give way and cause these loose connections.

I believe they are doing it on purpose or else How could these earphones expire in just a year.
I thought it was more than a year, I just checked my email to get the model number to reply to this thread and saw i had purchased it on 11 dec 2012. I could have applied for warranty 

ANyways after this I decided never to buy logitech again.
I had purchased HP the year before it gave me the same problem but after 2 years of usage.

Last year i thought let me buy a "branded" earphone. The HP was a high quality one too with gold plated connecters. It cost 900 bucks.
This logitech one cost me 800 bucks odd.

This time i want to go in for a new one but everything seems bad.
Even Creative headsets on Flipkart reviews are having the same problem.
It seems only headsets above 3k seem to last and have a decent sound quality

I am thinking of going in for a local brand like iball but then it makes me think twice.
If branded companies like logitech products become loose in less than a year how much these local brands would last?


----------

